# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - A real dog turd



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smelled and tasted just like you can imagine a fresh dog turd would be like.

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - A real dog turd


----------

